# Advice on UberSELECT



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I signed up and was accepted for UberSELECT in my market.
I was told that I would still have the option to accept X pings.
However, since being provided with SELECT pings, any time a do not accept an X ping my acceptance rate is being 'dinged'.

There are times that I do not want to accept X pings so that I can remain available for SELECT rides - which make more money for both me and Uber.

I wrote to my regional CSRs and asked them to setup a separate vehicle profile for my account that was SELECT only.

Here's the reply I got:

_After further research and consultation with my supervisor, uber Select is not a stand alone class... There is not an option to only receive Select fares. I'm [sic] apologize if this news is not what you were lead to believe, however this is in fact the way the system is structured._​
I've seen posts from others here that say they have in fact set up SELECT only vehicle profiles. So, what's the real deal? And how can Uber legitimately 'ding' my acceptance rate for not accepting UberX pings when I am an UberSELECT driver?

Thanks for any credible info you may have.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I signed up and was accepted for UberSELECT in my market.
> I was told that I would still have the option to accept X pings.
> However, since being provided with SELECT pings, any time a do not accept an X ping my acceptance rate is being 'dinged'.
> 
> ...


My market is South Florida; Miami, Fort Lauderdale and Palm Beach Florida. When I "go online" I can choose to accept Select only pings or accept both.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I signed up and was accepted for UberSELECT in my market.
> I was told that I would still have the option to accept X pings.
> However, since being provided with SELECT pings, any time a do not accept an X ping my acceptance rate is being 'dinged'.
> 
> ...


Probably, just a lazy csr.
Try again later and mention that you will give him 5 stars if he sets it up and 1 star if he ignores your legit request


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I signed up and was accepted for UberSELECT in my market.
> I was told that I would still have the option to accept X pings.
> However, since being provided with SELECT pings, any time a do not accept an X ping my acceptance rate is being 'dinged'.
> 
> ...


Their claim that "this is in fact the way the system is structured" is bullshit.

It's not the system that keeps drivers from being select only. It's the Uber manager of the city. They can choose to allow drivers to be select only or choose not to allow it. If they allow it, the system is structured to allow it.

I'm in Columbus, so the dick manager doing it to you is also doing it to me. I don't drive anymore because of it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you. I've sent a polite note to the CSR to let him know the information he provided me is incorrect and requesting that they add a new SELECT vehicle profile to my account. I do understand that they manager for this city may think it's wise to prevent this - but he is mistaken, as Uber (as well as drivers) make more money on SELECT rides - and if I'm tied up for an hour with X rides, we are all leaving money on the table. Uber will also have a legal problem if their acceptance rate policy for X rides is applied to SELECT drivers because it then becomes a policy interfering with a SELECT drivers ability to qualify (and that is restraint of trade).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

BTW - right now, 10% of my rides are coming through as SELECT - and it makes a huge difference... accounting for 35-40% of my fares. It's the difference between being profitable and not being profitable.


----------



## Nick3946 (Dec 12, 2014)

I've opted to do only select and they changed it so I only get select pings. Initially they did not want to do, but they decided to allow after a couple emails. I do very few rides now, but that's fine by me. Would never do X again. The quality of pax is bad.


----------



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

I will only do surge/select. I made $350 last night and it was a cold rainy friday night in a small market. I assume once the weather gets better and it warms up more and more people will be wanting to go out, hence more demand for ubers. Good luck.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

What kind of cars are you using for select? They just added it in my city. I would only pursue it if I can reject UberX requests and there is reasonable demand for select. It's already impossible to be profitable driving the X pax around in a "cheaper" fuel efficient car. That's if you believe a $25,000 sticker 2014 vehicle cheap.


----------



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

New Lexus GS


If you ask support they can create a second vehicle profile for you that will only take select. And then your original one will still do both and you can ride the surge when X is worth it and just select when it's not.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

I've a 2011 Black/Black Executive L Town Car. Less than 60k miles ... so far. I've only had it a couple months


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

XLEX said:


> New Lexus GS
> 
> If you ask support they can create a second vehicle profile for you that will only take select. And then your original one will still do both and you can ride the surge when X is worth it and just select when it's not.


That's strange, your vehicle is a select as it stands, I would escalate your request to a manager. I'm sure if you email the CSR back and call them out on this you might get either a call or email from a manager. I have SXL and usually stick with it, XL and Select are money makers. In the south Florida market Select didn't get the rates cut and some nights it's select ride after select ride.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

XLEX said:


> New Lexus GS
> 
> If you ask support they can create a second vehicle profile for you that will only take select. And then your original one will still do both and you can ride the surge when X is worth it and just select when it's not.


Only in some markets. In others, the management team/person for that market (like in Cleveland/Columbus) is too afraid that X riders will be 'underserved', so they won't set-up a separate SELECT vehicle profile.


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

I am in the North Miami area. How long are you guys having to wait in between select calls? I know Chris mentioned he gets call after call in North Miami. 
By the way Chris if you are up here id like to take you out to lunch. It's the least I can do after all your helpull post on here.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Thank you!


It varies by region.


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

Had by best day ever 3 rides $227


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

miamisam said:


> Had by best day ever 3 rides $227


Congrats!
So, $168 net (after $3 SRF and 25% Uber fee)?
Any tips?


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

No tips and is it just me or should uber take less than 20 percent.


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

ok just saw 25 percent? wow thats crazy


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't see how anyone would drive uberx and still make money after gas and other expenses specially on short trips.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

miamisam said:


> No tips and is it just me or should uber take less than 20 percent.


It varies by market, but in general, Uber fees are:
UberX = 20%
UberSELECT = 25%

The fees are higher in some markets due to regulatory expenses.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

miamisam said:


> I don't see how anyone would drive uberx and still make money after gas and other expenses specially on short trips.


Now you're beginning to understand.
It's different for each driver, but you have to learn to drive smart if you want to drive profitably.

Short trips can be profitable (especially for UberSELECT) because your expenses and unpaid miles are minimized *if your driving in a very busy area*


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

Yes, I will never drive x again unless its on a surge. That made me sad to find out they take 25 percent on select. It should be 15 percent.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

Uber takes 28% for Select fares. True story.


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

Yankee said:


> Uber takes 28% for Select fares. True story.


Im gonna go cry now.


----------



## miamisam (Mar 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Now you're beginning to understand.
> It's different for each driver, but you have to learn to drive smart if you want to drive profitably.
> 
> Short trips can be profitable (especially for UberSELECT) because your expenses and unpaid miles are minimized *if your driving in a very busy area*


I would agree but for example did one trip yesterday 1.5 miles $10 ok not bad. take 28 percent that leaves 7 bucks minus gas.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> It varies by market, but in general, Uber fees are:
> UberX = 20%
> UberSELECT = 25%
> 
> The fees are higher in some markets due to regulatory expenses.


Nope. Select is 28% Uber fee, plus the $1 UNsafe ride fee, of course.


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

What exactly IS that "safe ride" fee anyway? Never understood what that's about.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yankee said:


> What exactly IS that "safe ride" fee anyway? Never understood what that's about.


That's a good question. You, me, and tens of thousands of other Uber drivers would like to know the same thing. Uber says it uses that fee to provide "industry leading" background checks on drivers, but that is clearly not the case. Uber uses a company called Hirease to perform it's background checks.

http://valleywag.gawker.com/why-is-uber-charging-you-extra-to-not-get-assaulted-1567825107#

Uber takes sometimes 40% of driver's fares with the safe ride fee included. Wouldn't background checks on it's emplo..., err, I mean independent contractors be simply a cost of doing business? Why would Uber say to the world, "We're going to charge you extra to make our service safe." Why is safety of the service worthy of a surcharge?

In the grand sceheme of things, the Uber service is clearly not safe to begin with. A simple Google search of "Uber assault" turns up hundreds of thousands of hits.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yankee said:


> What exactly IS that "safe ride" fee anyway? Never understood what that's about.


So much for that "safe ride."

http://www.nbcchicago.com/investigations/Ride-Service-May-Pose-Risk-to-Passengers-256639641.html

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/invest...gation/LA-SERIESRide-Share-Investigation.html


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

newsboy559 said:


> That's a good question. You, me, and tens of thousands of other Uber drivers would like to know the same thing. Uber says it uses that fee to provide "industry leading" background checks on drivers, but that is clearly not the case. Uber uses a company called Hirease to perform it's background checks.
> 
> http://valleywag.gawker.com/why-is-uber-charging-you-extra-to-not-get-assaulted-1567825107#
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Yankee said:


> What exactly IS that "safe ride" fee anyway? Never understood what that's about.


And lastly, why does Uber specifically say that they will not take any responsibility for your safety or security while in an Uber car? If this is the case, then why should they feel the need to charge extra for safety?

Quotes from Uber's own ToS:

"YOU AGREE THAT UBER HAS NO RESPONSIBILITY OR LIABILITY TO YOU RELATED TO ANY TRANSPORTATION OR LOGISTICS PROVIDED TO YOU BY THIRD PARTY PROVIDERS THROUGH THE USE OF THE SERVICES OTHER THAN AS EXPRESSLY SET FORTH IN THESE TERMS."

"UBER DOES NOT GUARANTEE THE SUITABILITY, SAFETY OR ABILITY OF THIRD PARTY PROVIDERS. IT IS SOLELY YOUR RESPONSIBILITY TO DETERMINE IF A THIRD PARTY PROVIDER WILL MEET YOUR NEEDS AND EXPECTATIONS."

"UBER SHALL NOT HAVE ANY LIABILITY ARISING FROM OR IN ANY WAY RELATED TO YOUR TRANSACTIONS OR RELATIONSHIP WITH THIRD PARTY PROVIDERS."

Uber on!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

miamisam said:


> I would agree but for example did one trip yesterday 1.5 miles $10 ok not bad. take 28 percent that leaves 7 bucks minus gas.


Nope. $6.48 before expenses.
($10 - $1 SRF x .72)
But, yeah, those a re nice.
Reminds of the guys I pick-up from the casino who tell me they won $300
(and fail to mention they also lost $500)


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Nope. $6.48 before expenses.
> ($10 - $1 SRF * .72)
> But, yeah, those a re nice.
> Reminds of the guys I pick-up from the casino who tell me they won $300
> (and fail to mention they also lost $500)


OMG! I have a "retired" neighbor who just loves to talk across the fence with me. I kid you not, she has a story every time that she went to the casino last weekend and hit for $1,000 last weekend or $1,500 the weekend before, etc etc. But of course, she never mentions that she put in $2,000 and actually lost $500 of her "fixed income." Not long after that, she *****es that she didn't get a social security raise this year.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> So much for that "safe ride."
> 
> http://www.nbcchicago.com/investigations/Ride-Service-May-Pose-Risk-to-Passengers-256639641.html
> 
> http://www.nbclosangeles.com/invest...gation/LA-SERIESRide-Share-Investigation.html


POST # 31 /@newsboy559 : Thanks for
the hyper-
linked News Stories for UPNF Readers!
I blame TK's unquenchable AVARICE!


----------



## UberDriverFL (Aug 6, 2015)

Courageous said:


> My market is South Florida; Miami, Fort Lauderdale and Palm Beach Florida. When I "go online" I can choose to accept Select only pings or accept both.


Hi, I'm looking into becoming a driver part time- I know FTL is off limits. Hows the market for UberXL or Select?
I assume that people use X more often, since its cheaper


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I signed up and was accepted for UberSELECT in my market.
> I was told that I would still have the option to accept X pings.
> However, since being provided with SELECT pings, any time a do not accept an X ping my acceptance rate is being 'dinged'.
> 
> ...


BECAUSE THEY CAN! The fact is that you as an Uber Driver is an expendable commodity to Uber and they really don't care! You asked to move up to a higher level of the wonderful Screwbre experience, which they graciously granted you. The catch is you are going to do it thier way or they are not going to do it at all. Delete the drivers app and tell Screwbre to shove it.


----------



## ItookurRider (Oct 10, 2015)

miamisam said:


> Yes, I will never drive x again unless its on a surge. That made me sad to find out they take 25 percent on select. It should be 15 percent.


It should be the same across all platforms.


----------

